# We don't have to worry about Corn anymore!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Now they are feeding cows CANDY because corn is too expensive... Remind me to never buy commercial beef ever again (not that I did anyway since we mostly eat venison :smile

All I have to say is dub ya tee ef?:tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::hand:

Rancher turns to candy for a sweet solution to high feed prices - The Weather Network


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw that too. It looks like he could have found a better alternative than candy.:der:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Has this dude lost his mind?!

I cannot even....

Plus he adds in an "ethanol by-product"...? AND, claims his cattle are happy, and doing just fine, TYVM. 


Dub-ya Tee Eff, indeed...:wacko::wacko:

There are always consequences to these barbaric acts against Mother Nature. Maybe not right away, but they will come...
(My Opinion.)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

....."and the proof is in the weight."

Hmmm....was he talking about him self or the cows?! 
Im thinking he might be eating off of his cattle feed a little too much!!:wacko:

This kind of idiocy makes me want to smack people in the faces....with 2x4s....filled with nails!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> ....."and the proof is in the weight."
> 
> *Hmmm....was he talking about him self or the cows?!
> Im thinking he might be eating off of his cattle feed a little too much!!:wacko:*
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! :rofl:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

But I see lot's of wrappers, they don't even take those off? Most candy single wrapped is in a tinfoil type of wrapper so those cows are also eating metal. This world we live in is getting disgusting!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What's wrong with grass? isn't that what cattle are supposed to eat? or don't people 'grow' it any more??
Thank goodness I live in Aotearoa.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

That is insane! 

I wonder if he has any fence damage from cows runnin around all hopped up on sugar :biggrin1:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> What's wrong with grass? isn't that what cattle are supposed to eat? or don't people 'grow' it any more??
> Thank goodness I live in Aotearoa.


They can raise more cattle faster if they shove them into small pens and make them eat junk.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> That is insane!
> 
> I wonder if he has any fence damage from cows runnin around all hopped up on sugar :biggrin1:


No, they are probably too fat too!!!:wacko:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am absolutely disgusted by what I just watched. Meat is now just a manufacturing process of getting it bigger, quicker and faster at whatever cost. After watching Food Inc. we have seriously changed how and what we eat. This year I bought a whole cow and pig, guaranteed grass fed only!! Can't wait to pick it up next week. This Fall we are getting ready to get the coop set up for our own Chickens and I have already ordered next years seeds for a very large veggie garden. If I dont know where something came from or how it got to my plate, I'm not touching it!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I am absolutely disgusted by what I just watched. Meat is now just a manufacturing process of getting it bigger, quicker and faster at whatever cost. After watching Food Inc. we have seriously changed how and what we eat. This year I bought a whole cow and pig, guaranteed grass fed only!! Can't wait to pick it up next week. This Fall we are getting ready to get the coop set up for our own Chickens and I have already ordered next years seeds for a very large veggie garden. If I dont know where something came from or how it got to my plate, I'm not touching it!


I completely agree. 

That is pretty much where I am at as well. I'm done doing the guess work. I want to eat healthy and not worry about te meat eating candy!

At our new place I plan to raise chickens for meat and eggs, have a huge garden, fruit trees, goats for meat, a cow or a pig. I even want a pond for trout!  It is going to feel so much better to raise our own.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> That is pretty much where I am at as well. I'm done doing the guess work. I want to eat healthy and not worry about te meat eating candy!
> 
> At our new place I plan to raise chickens for meat and eggs, have a huge garden, fruit trees, goats for meat, a cow or a pig.* I even want a pond for trout! * It is going to feel so much better to raise our own.


Same here (after I buy some property) only I plan on raising Tilapia instead of trout


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Same here (after I buy some property) only I plan on raising Tilapia instead of trout


Why tilapia? 

I harvested a TON of spaghetti squash from our garden this year. Fortunately they keep for several months so I don't have to cook and freeze them all. I did save a bunch of seeds for next years garden :biggrin:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Trick Daddy Sugar (Gimme Some)
(feat. Cee-Lo, Ludacris)

[Cee-Lo] Uh huh
[T-Dubl] Yeah
[Cee-Lo] Aw man I got a sweet tooth, can you dig it
[T-Dubl] After this one you gon need a root canal then
[Cee-Lo] I love sugar all of it

{censored by DaViking due to wildly innapropriate suggestive lyrics from Cee-Lo}

[Hook 2X: Cee-Lo]

[Trick Daddy]But uh, the fruit platter ought to do me better

</thats_all_folks>


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Why tilapia?


Easy breeders, good percentage (approx 90-95%) of fry live to adulthood when properly managed (aka, taken away from mom shortly after she spits them out). They usually have at least 100 fry, but can have up to 2500 per breeding, which take about 8 months to a year to reach two pound harvesting weight. Adults are attractive, and can be kept inside in a 75 gal tank. They are garbage guts, and can eat a variety of things, from microscopic organisms to meat and veggie scraps. Grow out "tanks" (aka plastic kiddie pools from walmart) are cheap ($20) for about a 500 gallon grow out tank. Plus I can run heaters/pumps/etc 100% off solar power :smile:

Here is a pretty informative website


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Easy breeders, good percentage (approx 90-95%) of fry live to adulthood when properly managed (aka, taken away from mom shortly after she spits them out). They usually have at least 100 fry, but can have up to 2500 per breeding, which take about 8 months to a year to reach two pound harvesting weight. Adults are attractive, and can be kept inside in a 75 gal tank. They are garbage guts, and can eat a variety of things, from microscopic organisms to meat and veggie scraps. Grow out "tanks" (aka plastic kiddie pools from walmart) are cheap ($20) for about a 500 gallon grow out tank. Plus I can run heaters/pumps/etc 100% off solar power :smile:
> 
> Here is a pretty informative website


Sounds like a great plan! 


I chose rainbow trout for similar reasons since they are the faster growing trout and very pretty . We don't eat a ton of fish so they will mostly be for fun. I love the idea of a small pond in the back yard and having to ability to go fishing whenever I want :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I got the link in the OP from a horse forum and most of the ranchers on there, don't care at all! 

*******, it's on HGS. Have you read it?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I got the link in the OP from a horse forum and most of the ranchers on there, don't care at all!
> 
> *******, it's on HGS. Have you read it?


No, but I'll go check it out 

Oh, another reason why I chose tilapia is they have to be housed in a greenhouse to keep the temp up, so I can grow stuff in there and use the fishie poo for fertilizer  I don't eat a lot of fish either, but I figure I can share with family/friends and my dogs can eat some as well :smile:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

> Hopefully, other ranchers will do the same and it will help to keep the cost of beef from increasing in the grocery stores.





> Of course you don't want them to have all fillers, but as long as it is properly balanced, its no big deal.





> Hey, if it works, why not!


Seriously people?! Wow...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Seriously people?! Wow...


Exactly. 

It's as if they are so use to finding cheaper alternatives that this is no surprise.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

:yuck::doh:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

That is just repulsive. Poor cows. Poor people eating cows.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't even imagine...candy?


----------

